# My wife's yardsale find!



## madsapper (Jan 25, 2001)

She's the best!

A life like complete set with two lighted M chassis thunderbirds (neon yellow 46 and black 7). Both run great!

They wanted 5 bucks, she got everything in the rubbermaid container for 2.50.


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*lifelike*

u lucky dog :thumbsup:


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Now that's what you call the better half!  rr


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Congrats, Sapper! (on the slots, too!) :thumbsup:


----------



## Kurl3y (Mar 16, 2012)

I never get that lucky ... Congrats ..  They had a community Garage Sale days .. I went to a good 40 sales and wound up with NADA ..


----------



## RacerDave (Mar 28, 2006)

Good going to the Mrs. I like the M chassis, lots of fun to run those around the track.


----------



## madsapper (Jan 25, 2001)

Thanks all. I have the best wife, and after 22 years of being married to her, I am not afraid to say it.


----------

